# hypersensitive nipple concerns



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone know of a way to sort of "desensitize" your nipples? Even a little bit? I know BF'ing is never exactly pure pleasure until you get used to it, but I am so nervous about adjusting to it, as my nipples are just so so sensitive. They can't be touched, I can't wear a shirt without a bra, it just hurts them so badly. It's not just a discomfort, it's *pain.* I personally am convinced that I didn't devlop normally, because this is just too odd.
Dont judge me based on this please, but I did not BF my DS b/c of this problem, but this time I am SO SO SO determined to somehow make it work. I was not nearly as determined, and I had NO support at all. This time all of that will be different and I really am determined, even after my own previous failure in myself.
I have an avent isis pump which I am doing 3 times a day and although terribly difficult and painful, I AM getting through it. I am applying black tea bags once a day, and letting them soak onto my nipples for 15 minutes each day. When I do pump and get a bit of colestrum, I let it dry on the nipples, although I don't think this really does anything. I'm making much more "progress" in just getting used to them being touched by pumping than I imagined I could, that is a huge victory in itself, for me.
I am looking for any other tips on what I could do to help get used to them getting contact, let alone getting latched on to! In the shower, I sometimes use a wet washcloth and rub them but that is just excrutiating and scary to me...
Anyone have help or advice for me?







TIA!


----------



## cmb123 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm not really sure what to suggest other than support. I DEFINATELY do NOT recommend continuing to try "desensitizing" your breasts. That sounds perfectly horrible, and ineffective. Roughing up your nipples in no way simulates a nursing baby. Breastfeeding should never hurt (obviously for you, it may anyway). I'm only saying this because soooo many people accept nursing discomfort because they think it's par for the course. It's not. That is why support is so important. I would search pre-natally for a reallly good lactation consultant, and/or an open minded, experienced LLLLeader that can be there to help you from the very first latch on.

Please go easy on yourself for disappointments it sounds like you had the first time around. As you said, this is a whole new experience, and you are much more determined- that's huge! I hope with proper support you can make it work.


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you so much for a kind, supportive response.







I get nervous when I share that I did not BF my DS that people are going to misinterpret my intentions. My midwife works also as a lactation consultant, and she is wonderful, accepting, non-judgemental, just... helpful and supportive! She has 20+ years of experience as a lactation consultant, and the rest of my birth team (her MW assistant and my doula) will all be there to help, guide and support. Last time I had none of that. The hospital I delivered at didn't even employ a lactation specialist... and I didn't know what I was doing then, so I didn't find my own.
Anyways, good advice. Thanks again!


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

I would suggest that you start working with a lactation consultant. Get some advice from a pro before you put yourself through too much discomfort!

Czen


----------



## melixxa (May 20, 2003)

This is something I was really freaked out about in advance because I have always had very sensitive nipples, too. As soon as I found out I was pregnant, I told my partner I would not be breastfeeding the baby becuase of it. I was sure it would be impossible! This was before I knew the least little thing about pregnancy, childbirth, babies, the works. When I found out how important breastmilk is, I found myself in the same position you are in now: determined to try it, but terrified ....

My midwife advised me NOT to do any desensitization (which I had read suggested in a book), saying that it doesn't help at all and can be very detrimental. So I didn't (relieved!). She also advised that I stop washing my breasts with any soap. I stopped that and stopped using any lotions or anything else on my breasts at least a month before my son's birth.

My experience was overwhelmingly positive. I do consider myself one of the lucky ones in that I had absolutely no problems getting the hang of breastfeeding, with my son's latch (despite an arduous labor and medications and c-section and the fact that my milk did not come in for 5 days). But in addition to that, I had no breastfeeding pain! It was amazing and miraculous. So I can vouch for the fact that it is indeed possible. Somehow my breasts/nipples no longer had the same hypersensitivity they had always had - the way my son latched on simply did not trigger the uncomfortable, painful sensations I was sure I would have.

I second the suggestion that you work closely with a good lactation consultant to make sure you get the latch, angle, etc. right. This is crucial. She can also help you allay your fears and arm yourself with knowledge, which will help mellow you out and give you a better chance of succeeding. Although I didn't have a great experience with the LCs the hospital sent to me, I did have good support in the form of my midwife, her partner, my sister (mother of five breastfed girls), my SIL, etc. They never imparted the idea that I might not "succeed" at breastfeeding or that it would hurt, and that really affected me. It was only later, when I was consulting one of my BF books that I found out that many women find BF to be hard, or feel they "fail" at it or actually do have physical/medical problems that make it impossible. I had just thought it might be painful, not impossible. I'm soooo glad I went through the getting-started phase in ignorance of that.

Good luck to you.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

I had this issue with my first child.

My nipples were so sensitive before she was born they couldn't even be touched/played with. Nursing was excruciatingly painful for the first three months... I cried during every feeding for those three months. I saw every lactation consultant and LLL leader in my area. There was nothing "wrong". It's just the way my nipples are.

After a few months they got better, and I nursed for over two years.

With my second, I applied Lansinoh, like, every ten minutes around the clock right before he was born. Once he was here, I continued applying it every time the thought even crossed my mind. (About twenty times a day.) Although they were very very sore for the first two weeks, it got much, much better after that!

HTH!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

My nipples hurt a lot during pregnancy but not so much afterwards.


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

Melixxa, what an amazing story. Really. That is more than awesome. Thank you for sharing such a positive positive experience!! I hope and pray that my experience could resemble yours in just some remote fashion...........!!

Candyland, do you mean you were applying lansinoh while you were in labor?







Now *that* is, indeed, determination. I like your story because it feels "real" to me. I dont' know if that's good or bad.... But thanks! I am getting my first tube of lansinoh tomorrow and plan to learn how to apply it best for my circumstances.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

I was really scared of breastfeeding, too, because my nipples are incredibly sensitive. I truly expected to hate it. I am now nursing a child who will be three in a few months, while pregnant, and I can tell you it's the most vital thing I've ever done for another human being.

Yes, it hurt like crazy in the beginning. I had about six weeks of serious struggle. A good IBCLC who would do home visits saved our nursing relationship and provided immeasurable support. And something else amazing happened to pull us through, also-- within a day or two of nursing her, those wonderful mama hormones kicked in, and they made my desire to care for my baby by nursing her SO outweigh my concern for my nipple sensitivity. I don't quite know how to explain it-- but when your body responds so dramatically to a need in your child, you get caught up in the biology and miracle of that, and it sees you through. I'm not a bit nervous about nursing my second child, and I can't tell you what a switch that is from how I felt the first time.

Hang in there, mama. You can do it, and it will be more gratifying than you ever imagined. Feel free to PM me anytime you need some support.


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

Just wanted to let you know my experience....

I too have very "sensitive" nipples. Honestly, I hate having them touched by my husband or the kids, or a tee shirt, etc. and have forever.

I was worried about nursing, but wanted very much to nurse my kids. I nursed my 1st for 1 1/2 yrs, and am going strong with my 2nd at 16 months!

Nursing itself DID NOT and does not bother me at all. Actually, I love it so much! However, if babe reaches over w/her hand to "play" with the other one, I can't stand that. And I still hate not wearing a bra or really having anything touch them. But their little mouths nursing away feel just fine







Go figure!

Oh, and I did nothing to prepare my breasts for nursing.


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi! Breastfeeding DOES hurt those of us with really sensitive nipples at first, and we ARE doing it right. I get really frustrated when people say it never hurts if you are doing it right, I don't blame them for saying that because that's what we are taught, but it frustrates me. I'm happy for them that they are not experiencing the pain we feel - because it can be excrutiating - but I think feeling like it shouldn't hurt when it does just makes things harder. I had a hard time with all of the LLL consultants I met with because it was as if the ones I dealt with could not accept that for me it was just painful. I was just like you, it killed to take a shower because the water just hurt so badly if it hit my nipples. I had to shower with a hand over them, I could not let my nipples touch the bed, or a shirt without a bra. I'm serious! For ds #1, I bled when he was bfing, and I could see it in his mouth, I cried and cried over it. I got a hospital grade pump annd switched off latching on and pumping, and luckily he didn't care. At one point I pumped for 4-5 days only so my bruising and bloody blisters would go down. I'm sorry to be so graffic, but I think if you know you are not alone it helps. At about 7 weeks it stopped hurting!!!!!!














. I breast fed him until he was one, and then stopped because he was more interested in biting and laughing. For dd (she was born when he was 2 years and 9 months old) it hurt just a little bit, got a little black and blue but never in an excrutiatinng way, and then it was totally fine. She will be two in June and I am still bfing. I've never even pumped for her.

So, I guess I just want to encourage you if this is what you want it will absolutely work. It will hurt like hell for the first few weeks, and then hurt some for a few weeks after, but then it will be easy. easy, easy. You can make it through, pump when you need a rest, and let the baby be the one who will help your nipples prepare. The pumping now will not help IMO. The pump tends to make the area around the nipple sore, and for me the baby made the actual openings for the milk sore. Also, I needed to order a larger shield for pumping because I guess I have big nipples. I don't know if that applies to you, mine don't seem big to me, but it was much less painful with the right size.

Good luck, I hope that wasn't TMI, I just wanted to share my experience with you because after having been there I would love to have someone tell me that the pain would go away around 6-8 weeks and it would all be fine. If you can stand it that long - and it sounds like you can - you will have a wonderful time BFing this baby - and as my OBGYN told me - he was not breast fed and he turned out just fine (great in fact







), so don't beat yourself up over it!


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

Jennifer,
Your post really warmed my heart. Thank you so much for sharing a very "real" experience. It is hard when I tell people about my experience and get a "well, it hurts everyone at FIRST" or a "Really, you must not be doing it right" response... I am like you... the water from most showers hurts it. Something's just not quite normal about my sensitivity, and I think you can totally relate.
I am so happy for all of the postings here though, and they really are an inspiration to me, to see how there are so many other people who have these sensitivities but still "get through it" for the long haul.

Watermama, (and Jennifer) it is good to know that you guys did nothing to really *prepare* for the sensations of BF'ing. I will continue to pump, because if nothing else, it gives me some confidence that if nothing else, if I TRULY can not handle the latching on, then AT LEAST I can pump and bottle it to the baby. Definetly not a first choice by any means, but BF milk is better than formula for as long as I can do that....

Rachel, I may very possibly take you up on pm'ing you for support if I need it when the time comes! I think I've got the best support system I could ask for or dream of, and I think that that in itself will be what makes the difference for me.








Thanks everyone, for your positive vibes of encouragement and support.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Not to be an alarmist, but does your midwife know you are pumping now? I would definitely discuss it with her before continuing, because to my knowledge you should never use a pump before the baby is born, because the nipple stimulation can bring on early labor. It is different than nursing a todder while pregnant - first of all it's a different kind and intensity of stimulation, and secondly you have presumably had a lot of time for your body to adjust to the nursing so it doesn't trigger the oxytocin reaction strongly enough to actually bring on labor.

Good luck with nursing -


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

I read some time ago that there is a homeopathic remedy for nipple pain, I think specifically for use with breastfeeding pain. I'll try to find that book...


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

You know, the other thing I was thinking of is that it's important to know that the baby doesn't nurse on your _nipple_. Your nipple winds up way in the mouth, and the pressure of their lips and tongue are on your areola and breast tissue instead. I think that's a good part of why people with seriously sensitive nipples can do just fine with nursing. My nipples are so sensitive right now that EVERYTHING annoys them, but I'm still okay nursing, because they don't get that much stimulation.


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

Just wanted to add as well, that even with my very sensitive nipples (see my post above), I did NOT have bleeding or problems with nursing. I fully expected to actually, but only ended up with some soreness that went away after about a week. So I don't think having sensitive nipples/breasts would = bleeding/cracked/painfull nipples when nursing begins.

We are all different, and I have some friends that did have the bleeding/cracking/severe pain when nursing was established (though they never complained to have sensitive nipples in the 1st place). Their babies were feeding fine, latched on right, but I think some of us just end up having to go through that







It sucks, and I feel for the mammas that have to go through it, I can't imagine, I thought my minimal soreness was bad enough!


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement!








Mockingbird, my MW does know I am pumping. She has been a lactation consultant and midwife for 20+ years, and said there is no harm in any regard in doing just a small amount of pumping per day. Less than 5 minutes per day at this stage shouldn't cause any worries, she said, and she also said that that was being very safe, that I could likely do a good bit more than that without any concern.
Thanks again everyone!

Ramlah, if you find that remedy, of course I would appreciate it if you share!!


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry I took so long!
I found the book: Homeopathic Medicines for Pregnancy and Childbirth, by Richard Moskowitz, MD. (with a glowing recommendation from our very own Peggy O'Mara on the back cover!)

He recommends Calendula preparations on the nipples to help "condition and toughen the nipples and areolae in preparation for nursing," before and after the baby is born, though last I knew, the only topical remedy approved/recommended by LLL for use while nursing is Lansinoh (lanolin.)

For soreness during nursing, he lists:

Castor Equi
used for brittle nails but is said by many to be virtually specific for the cracked and sore nipples of nursing women, with a reputation for healing even advanced or hopeless cases.

Hepar Sulphuris
useful in cracked, sore, painful nipples overgrown with Staphylococci, Streptococci, or other pus-forming organisms commonly found in the skin.
Other indications include irritability, chilliness, sensitivity to winds/drafts, and a purulent discharge or exudate often smelling like old cheese.

*Silica*
In the early weeks of nursing, if the nipples are very sore and tend to crack easily, Silica 6c may be given four times daily as needed to toughen them. Also for deeper cracks, lumps, and abscesses that can develop later. Good for "unforgettably sharp, splinter-like pains in the nipple when the child nurses that often extend through the breast to the shoulder."

Hope that helps someone!! I had those shocking, stabbing pains for DD's first two months or so- I dreaded nursing, the latching-on was so awful. If only I'd had the book back then!







:


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you Ramlah!







I appreciate that so much. I pritned it off to hang onto....
Sounds hopeful, I have a lot of positive vibes about this!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I got so upset at first when I nursed my son because I too had always been told "if you're doing it right it shouldn't hurt" little did I know that I _was_ doing it right, my son had a perfect latch right away and everything would work out fine- in a few days when my nipples suddenly got used to it- it was like after about 3 or 4 days of first extreme pain then discomfort that suddenly my nipples were desensitized and now they DH can touch/play with them without using a feather soft touch and nursing doesn't hurt at all- when he latches on it still is uncomfortable for a few seconds but then it feels fine. Just don't get discouraged when you hear it shouldn't hurt because for me it did and it was just something I had to get through (good thing I learned some awesome coping skills from my 20 hour totally drug free labor :LOL )

Good luck to you and whatever happens don't feel bad- you're doing the best with what you got- that's all anyone can be expected to do.

and DEFINATELY get some Lansinoh- it helped sooooooo much in those first few days!


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Jen, that is very encouraging. I hope to be as lucky as you and have the painful nursing only last a few days! Heck, I'd be celebrating if it only took 2 weeks. I am scared.

I've got my lansinoh already. I'm so prepared. It is so annoying to hear the whole "if it hurts baby's not on right" speech. One of my closest friends is a LLL leadder and she just gave me that speech the other day. Grrrr......
People who aren't there with us just don't know.


----------

